# Exit SA - expired passport



## Jeandup (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone.

I am South African with dual Nationality ( SA and UK )

I am going on holiday to SA end of December for 3 weeks.
My SA passport has expired and there is not enough time to get a new on.
I have applied for the emergency travel certificate last week which should be ready this week.

My understanding is that this is a one way certificate into SA.
What do I do after the 3 weeks to leave the country? 

I need to get back to work ect. and cannot possibly wait months for a new passport there.

Law states to enter and exit on my SA passport.

Do I need to apply for an emergency passport to leave when I'm there ?

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jeandup (Nov 30, 2015)

I was told by home affairs this morning I have to apply for a new passport and ask for it to be priority. It will then only take one week
Is this true?


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi my husband applied for a passport renewal and we got it back within 1 week... Hope that helps just a little bit


----------



## Jeandup (Nov 30, 2015)

Moto80 said:


> Hi my husband applied for a passport renewal and we got it back within 1 week... Hope that helps just a little bit


Was this is SA? Did he had to spesificaly ask to do as urgent ? was this recent ?

Thank you kindly


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeandup said:


> Was this is SA? Did he had to spesificaly ask to do as urgent ? was this recent ?
> 
> Thank you kindly


A colleague of mine applied for the urgent passport and got it within a week. Just check with home affairs


----------

